# Chapman Screenwriting



## Danielldrummond (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi there


This may be my first thread here o Studentsfilms.com, but I've been following discussions for a long time.
I see many people here comment on Chapman's Production program, but I have recently been admitted to the Screenwriting BA, and was wondering whether anyone here has some insight into it.

I'm going for a BA in Screenwriting because that gives me the time to study other subjects, like history, psychology, philosophy and biology, while also focusing on screenwriting and taking a few production classes. Seems a good balance to me.


Is the program good? Are the professors good? What about interships and that sort of thing?

I have tried to contact a few "Chaps" in these boards, but most don't seem to visit the boards anymore.


----------



## DZeff (May 6, 2010)

Hey Daniel, hope you're coming next year!

I'm a film production major, but I have some friends who are screenwriting majors. If you have any questions, I can relay it for them.

I'm currently taking Screenwriting and it's one of my favorite classes this semester. YOU will want Jeff Phillips as a professor. He's awesome.


----------

